# Switch question



## exgmman (Jan 19, 2017)

Anyone, besides me, having troubles with the on/off switch on a Jet jwss-22b scroll saw? Mine has been used for about 3 hours and already has gone through 2 switches.


----------



## CC68 (Nov 13, 2012)

that isn't good you may want to upgrade the switch if possible. or call jet up and see what they say, good luck


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

I have had the jet for about 2 months, no problem, but I use a dead mans swiitch, RJ


----------



## exgmman (Jan 19, 2017)

TO: CC68

Thanks for the reply. I've already talked to them and they were the ones who put the second switch in. By the way, their customer service is topnotch in my estimation. The bad part about their service center is that it's 120 miles away from my home. So, a trip for another switch is cost prohibitive.

I spliced the two rocker switch wires together and I'm using the foot switch that came with the saw. By the way, I didn't think I'd like the foot switch, but I used the saw for about five hours today and now I see how convenient the foot switch really is.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

idk if its just me, but about 10 or so years ago is when I started buying some new tools to replace garage sale stuff. I started noticing the power switches on smaller tools like my dewalt scrollsaw, benchtop drill press , belt/disc sander, and a couple others failed pretty quick after purchase.
I ended up going to ace hardware and getting toggle switches to replace em and haven't had a problem since.
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=83872036

exgmman, i hadn't used a footswitch unitl i got an ex16 2 years ago. kind of still stubborn even then.
but now im in love. don't know how i scrolled all them years without it.


----------

